# Input on New/Used Car



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

***


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I am getting ready to trade-in my 2000 Volvo XC and 1999 Jeep Cherokee Sport on another wagon.

Things that are important to me are:

Quality
Safety
Cargo capacity (for 3 large dogs and then some)
Fuel Economy
Price
Longevity
Warranty
Cost of replacement parts once the warranty has expired (I realize this is high on a Volvo)
Front or AWD


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I like my Buick....theres plenty of big, comfy seats for my dogs








Rosa


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

What model/style of Buick?


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I love my Honda Pilot. The ride is smoother than my Ford Explorer was and it still has the cargo space I need to cart around Tessa.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Chevy Tahoe Hybrid- my next vehicle.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

You folks are all making me jealous with this new car talk!

I would LOVE to have something like a Volvo, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Custom Buick LaSable.....rides like a dream...


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! ...you guys have given me some ideas I hadn't thought of.

Anyone have experience with the GMC Acadia?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

truck 4 x 4 standard transmission 1/2 ton small v8 used. (Don't buy a new car unless you have money to throw away. Depreciation is swift and deep.)


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

GMC Arcadias are replacing the Envoy. Price wise they are almost as much as a full size SUV.


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

GMC's don't hold up well. I'm getting rid of my Jimmy (and yep, shopping for a "new to me" used car) because every year, another part dies...check out Consumer Reports


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I just got a 2008 Ford Escape Hybrid 4x4!

It is awesome! Plenty of dog room, the back seats fold down flat- I am getting 32 mpg city and 29mpg on the highway. So worth it. I found it used.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DogrunnerGMC's don't hold up well. I'm getting rid of my Jimmy (and yep, shopping for a "new to me" used car) because every year, another part dies...check out Consumer Reports


Please don't say that. LOL We bought a 2007 Yukon in June and DH bought his GMC truck in April of 06


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Many thanks for all the great input! Went with the Subaru Outback.


----------

